# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  HILD (Hypnosis Induced Lucid Dreaming

## Miskingo

SHILD (Self Hypnosis Induced Lucid Dream - V1)

During this hypnosis every breath you breath in brings positive relaxing energy into your body, and every breath you exhale removes tension that is stored in your body. 

Begin by contracting all the muscles in your feet pull in your toes and tighten up all the muscles. Breath in slowly and deeply, Hold it (wait about three seconds) and release, letting all tension leave your feet.

Now contract all the muscles in your lower legs. Breath in slowly and deeply, hold it, and release letting all tension leave your lower legs. 

Continue this process for all parts of your body, upper legs, buttox, stomach, upper arms, 
lower arms, hands and face.


Next you should reinforce the relaxation you should be feeling at this time, such as: I feel very relaxed and free of tension and stress. I am so relaxed it feels as if I am sinking 
into my chair (bed, or whatever you are using.) With every breath I take I become more and more 
relaxed.. go deeper and deeper in trance. Etc...
You can do this until you feel your trance is sufficient. Some say "If your in trance you can't 
tell your in trance" this is false, at first you may have difficulty telling when you are in 
trance, but as you become more advanced in self-hypnosis you are able to tell when you are 
fully in trance.


Now use any suggestions you would like. Just follow these few rules. 
1. Keep them positive, "I am having more lucid dreams" is much better than I am no longer 
having difficulty lucid dreaming."
2. Use present tense, this tells your subconcious the event is taking place NOW.
3. Use I in these suggestions since the change is taking place in YOU.
Some examples of suggestions are, "My dream recall is improving," "I am having more lucid dreams." So on and so forth.


Now to make it easier to enter trance later we do this.
From now onward whenever I want to enter trance all I have to do is release all tension from my body and focus on entering a trance state. Entering trance is a skill and Everytime I enter trance I will become more skilled at entering into a trance state. My skills at entering trance are improving.


And the finish.Now im going to count from 1 to 10 and when I reach 10 I will be fully awake with no negative side effects. No dizzyness, no light headedness, no disorientation, all senses will be clean and functioning normally. (Repeat to reinforce if desired) Now count up from 1 very slowly. Perhaps a number every 3-5 seconds.

On one open your eyes, take a deep breath and stretch enjoying the new found improvment in lucid dreaming.

Note: I have not tested THIS induction very much, but I have been using self-hypnosis to induce lucid dreams for quite a while now. You can record this or just memorize it (it doesn't have to be exactly the same, just similar in nature.) Give me any suggestions and comments and I will improve the induction.

----------


## shaftmonkey

really cool idea. Im interested in these trance techniques. Ill help test it out later this week i guess.

----------


## Miskingo

Alright thanks alot, I have tried a few lucid dreaming hypnosis files and none have really done much for me. And some people just like self hypnosis (me).

----------


## shaftmonkey

i have noticed that this technique helps me remember to do rc's more often, but other than that, i havent noticed much difference (im not a very experienced ld-er).

But i like self hypnosis too. im interested in anything that expands or alters consciousness in any way, especially if it helps me learn something.

Ill keep trying this out more, im really getting interested in some of the techniques i've seen around.

----------


## Miskingo

Alright thanks for the help.

----------


## Miskingo

Bringing this up to see if anyone else is interested.

----------


## Citizen

Yeah this does seem pretty interesting...

But at the same time, how is this different from a MILD?

----------


## peppy

Last night I had a lucid. I did this before bed. Not sure if it was this technique but hey, I stil got lucid!  ::D:

----------


## Miskingo

It's been a while but I will BUMP anyway.

----------


## NicklePickle

Holy shit, I tried this and it worked. I have been doing this and it helps me get to sleep. It usually takes me a while to get asleep and by doing this I can trance myself into getting sleepy! This is really good! Haven't really used it for Lucid Dreaming but I will try it thanks!

----------


## TalkingHead

I'd actually like to go see a solid hypnotist and ask them to do this for me.  I mean some of these professionals are really good.

----------


## tulamidan

Did any of you try to set a "posthypnotic -trigger" in a LD? I mean while beeig LD program you subconcious to have a LD when touching your ear (or whatever trigger you like) I once did but I don't think it worked.

----------


## NightSpy2

HEY! Lets bring this thread back up again.. xD
I've been looking into hypnosis quite a bit now..
Trying it ou with my friend and stuff. 
Anyone here an experienced hypnotist? If so, could you maybe help out with writing a script or something for inducing a lucid dream through hypnosis?
Thanks!

If not, I might just write my own lol.

----------


## c0gnu5

I'll be trying the suggestion about "having more lucid dreams" today.  I've actually gotten really good at getting into a self-hypnotic state and my suggestions are working... now if only I could figure out what language my subconscious mind translates through I might get the results I actually want!  One thing to remember is that you either need to do these things regularly, or you need to put in the suggestion that this is a permanent change.  I noticed I'd get results for a day or two and then nothing.

@NightSpy:  If you take the time to write the suggestions that make sense to you, you'll learn a lot more and end up getting better results.  As far as scripts go, they are less important than understanding the process of hypnosis.  The most important part in the beginning is a willing suspension of disbelief.  Once you know it can be done, it's easy!

----------


## lukesmith88

Is all the hypnosis for LD you've looked into quite similar, or have you found some different results?

Would you consider this similar to the 61 point relaxation technique developed by Laberge? Or does SHILD/HILD go above and beyond?

----------


## StephL

Did you try to hypnotize somebody else maybe?
I am very interested in learning both.

I remember being in varieté shows with a hypnotist before and so much wanting to take part - but twice they said they wouldn´t do that with a child in such a setting - my was I frustrated - I had even talked my parents into allowing it..

The most craziest thing was how I first got hypnotized finally - over the television!!
It was a show, where this guy said, he would try it for the first time, and nobody had attempted it ever before (well - maybe at least in German tv not..).

And it worked - he induced relaxation and trance like usual - and the thing was then, to not be able to take apart your hands, which you were to - well - knot up finger of one hand being in between fingers of the other hand.

And led out of it of course - with a time-span after which it should go away, if the tv exploded or something..

That was one of the big moments in my life where I experienced something truly new.
My "little" hobby again - but  being very much into darts-playing I have read several reports of people very much profiting from it and like to try it out myself - and maybe with one of my mates, who is interested in it as well.

I know there are trustworthy schools out there to learn to not only hypnotize oneself - maybe one day I try learning it.
Soo - did you hypnotize somebody else as well - from being an autodidactic?
Or did you maybe got taught it?

Oh yeah - and not to forget - I wasn´t exactly happy or feeling well physically when watching this show - but he suggested, I feel wonderful and relaxed and in equanimity - wow - what a difference!

----------


## Vicarious

Do you try this technique when you go to bed, or after some hours of sleep?

----------

